# Verkaufe C7 oder tausche gegen S7-200 Teile



## elektro_hirs (23 Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Habe eine C7 613 ( Ist ein Kompaktgerät 4-zeiliges Display, 24DI, 16DO, 5AI, 1AO, CPU 313C) mit Zubehör, 
würde ich abgeben gegen Gebot oder im tausch gegen S7-200 Teile (4AE/1AA Analogkarten o. Modemmodule o. IT CP wären mir am liebsten) ist noch gut in schuß das Teil. Zubehör: Kabel und Anbaurack für 2 weiter Karten. Bestellnr:6ES7-613-1CA00-0AE3 
200er Teile wären mir aber lieber

FG EH


----------



## edison (25 Juni 2007)

Ich könnte Dir eine CPU226 und eine DP Anschaltung dafür bieten


----------



## elektro_hirs (25 Juni 2007)

*Aw C7*

Da bin ich nicht so begeistert, hast du nicht ein Analogbaugruppe oder ein Modemmodul????
CPUs hab ich selbst noch 3 Stück
FG elektro_hirs


----------



## edison (25 Juni 2007)

Sorry, kein Analogmodul.
Ein M20 GSM Modem hätte ich noch liegen, positiv getestet mit D2 Prepaid Karte


----------



## thomass5 (26 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich hätte noch ne 212/230V+Rel.Ausgänge oder 215/2DP und ein analoges Eingangsmodul mit 3 AI daliegen.
Thomas


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 Juni 2007)

Ich hätte noch anzubieten:

1x CPU 214, 6ES7 214-1CC01-0XB0 (85-264VAC Supply, DI 14xAC 120V,DO 10x AC 120-230V, 1 A)

1x CPU 216, 6ES7 216-2BD00-0XB0 (85-264VAC Supply, DI 24xDC24V, DO 16xRelay, 2A)

2x AI 3x12 Bit, 6ES7 231-0HC00-0XA0

1x DO 8xDC 24V 6ES7 222 1BF00 0XA0

1x Siemens TC 35 GSM Modem

Gruß
Timo


----------



## topc03 (24 Oktober 2009)

*6es7 231-0hc00-0xa0*

Hallo Unimog-HeizeR,

ich würde die 2 Bauteile kaufen...

2x 6ES7 231-0HC00-0XA0

mfg
Topcu


----------



## topc03 (24 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
meine Tel. lauet: 017665843506
mfg
Topcu


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Oktober 2009)

topc03 schrieb:


> Hallo Unimog-HeizeR,
> 
> ich würde die 2 Bauteile kaufen...
> 
> ...



Das Angebot ist deutlich über zwei Jahre alt. Ob da noch was da ist ..


----------

